# pressed flowers



## fbrem (Dec 20, 2010)

*pressed orchid blooms*

I've been making these for the last three years, so far only for gifts and our society's annual auction, but I've been thinking about trying to sell some after donating some to the upcoming MAOC auction in Memphis, May 20-22 2011, and maybe submitting an articcle to AOS about pressing and displaying orchid flowers (would they print something like that?). They have been bringing in between $25-70 depending on the size and flowers used so it could be a worthwhile endeavor. Here's an example of one I made for a christmas gift for my partner's mom this year. I haven't photographed any of my others yet but I can say paphs, oncids, and vandas press really well, less flat flowers are much harder to get to come out nice without dissecting and reconstructing them.












Forrest


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2010)

Neat. I'm interested in learning more. 

Wouldn't a Paph pouch get all distorted?


----------



## fbrem (Dec 20, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Neat. I'm interested in learning more.
> 
> Wouldn't a Paph pouch get all distorted?



Some work better than others, you always get a little distortion but with a little practice and luck they come out looking pretty nice. Especially the parvis and brachys. here's some of the slipper's I've pressed lately for examples.






Forrest


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 20, 2010)

This Oncidium sextet is quiet remarkable!!! Jean


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow. 
How did you get the paph's to keep their colour?


----------



## fbrem (Dec 20, 2010)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Wow.
> How did you get the paph's to keep their colour?



I microwave them between two sheets of drywall


----------



## Brian Monk (Dec 20, 2010)

That Is Really Cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Hera (Dec 21, 2010)

Last time I tried to microwave a bloom it caught fire.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm surprised at how good some turn out! COOL!
ST auction 2011 is just around the corner!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2010)

I have equitants in bloom if you need subjects!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 21, 2010)

awesome job! yes the parvi turned out well


----------

